
Google Maps removes Uber integration - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/google-maps-removes-uber-integration/
======
clickme_zsh
Google could create an open API for app developers, with which all
companies(Uber, Ola, Lyft) can integrate and provide great user experience.
Maps(Show available rentals) -> App(Book rental) - > Maps( Track the rental).

